# Photo Uploads Don't Work



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Whenever I try to upload photos through the built in photo uploading app (it doesn't matter what service I try to upload to) the photo fails to upload, giving an "Upload error" notification. When the notification is clicked I get the following error: "Can't send response now. Data services are unavailable."

I've seen some people mention doing a full factory reset (on other Motorola DROID phones) and this possibly fixing the issue, but I would definitely like to avoid this at all costs.

Additionally, and this may or may not be related, my phone has trouble syncing with verious social networks at various times.

*Stuff I've Tried Already*
I have tried on both WiFi and 3g (both connections work fine for everything else)
I have updated my roaming with *228
I have tried a factory reset
Data Manager is not set to Wait for WiFi to upload
I have tried removing and re-adding the accounts


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I haven't experienced this issue. I've even uploaded HD video to facebook with no problems.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

How? 
It doesn't look like the built in Video Share option supports Facebook. Just Picasa, Flickr, and YouTube.

[sent from my droid]


----------



## scottthreet32 (Jul 16, 2011)

Try clearing menu settings applications manage all apps htc media uploader hit clear cache clear data


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

scottthreet32 said:


> Try clearing menu settings applications manage all apps htc media uploader hit clear cache clear data


This is a Motorola phone, not HTC

[sent from my droid]


----------



## scottthreet32 (Jul 16, 2011)

MY BAD not the same fundamentals should be....moto media uploader?....dude i come from a windows phone....already hard reset too many times to count ....figure it out...not sure of what your doing....are you rooted


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Tries cle	aring some of the apps that looked like they might handle uploading. No effect.

I am not rooted

[sent from my droid]


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"matthileo said:


> How?
> It doesn't look like the built in Video Share option supports Facebook. Just Picasa, Flickr, and YouTube.
> 
> [sent from my droid]


 Just open the gallery, choose the image or video you wish to share then click the share button and choose your designated app. Also, make sure you have the latest Facebook.



"scottthreet32 said:


> MY BAD not the same fundamentals should be....moto media uploader?....dude i come from a windows phone....already hard reset too many times to count ....figure it out...not sure of what your doing....are you rooted


No need to be rude when you clearly have no idea what you're talking about. This is a Droid 3 forum, if you have an HTC and no experience with Motorola, your opinion is invalid.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Just open the gallery, choose the image or video you wish to share then click the share button and choose your designated app. Also, make sure you have the latest Facebook.
> 
> ~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


I am able to upload using the official Facebook and Twitter apps. It's the built in photo sharing app that isn't working

[sent from my droid]


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"matthileo said:


> I am able to upload using the official Facebook and Twitter apps. It's the built in photo sharing app that isn't working
> 
> [sent from my droid]


What app are you referring too? I don't seems to find anything named, "photo sharing". Provide me with the specific name and I'll see if it's working for me.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

In the default Gallery app the first option for sharing a photo should be "Photo Share".

[sent from my droid]


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"matthileo said:


> In the default Gallery app the first option for sharing a photo should be "Photo Share".
> 
> [sent from my droid]


I only have these options:

Camera Roll
My Library
Online
Friends
DLNA Server

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

Right. And if you go to camera roll and choose a picture youll be able to share it

[sent from my droid]


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"matthileo said:


> Right. And if you go to camera roll and choose a picture youll be able to share it
> 
> [sent from my droid]


Yeah, for video upload I only get the options you mentioned. I would just click the actual share button on the video/picture and choose the app. Anything with share capabilities should populate in that list.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------

